# Ac and temperature problem



## Captain Moore (Apr 2, 2021)

Good afternoon, am using 2012 Chevy Cruze. Have changed the fan assembly and the sensors. Am still having problem with ac is off due to high engine temperature. Anytime I switched on the AC the fan doesn't start. It takes sometimes before starting. Any help please


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Captain Moore said:


> Good afternoon, am using 2012 Chevy Cruze. Have changed the fan assembly and the sensors. Am still having problem with ac is off due to high engine temperature. Anytime I switched on the AC the fan doesn't start. It takes sometimes before starting. Any help please


Normal for it to take a little bit (30 sec or so) before the fan kicks in.

Change your engine temperature sensors. I assume this is a 1.6/1.8L? The video shows the location of the one on the right side of the motor on a 1.8L. GM part number 55591401






There is an additonal sensor in the radiator. P/N 55591002


----------



## Captain Moore (Apr 2, 2021)

Am 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4L


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Captain Moore said:


> Am 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4L


More or less the same places then. It’s behind the water outlet on the 1.4T.


----------

